# Bike Build Wheelset



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been researching, reading, comparing and contrasting wheelsets for my 29er bike build. Through my readings I still cannot decide on which wheelset would be best for my needs. Seem like most have different opinions based on good and bad experiences. 

What I'm looking for. Strong and burley wheelset, grams not important, for the money. I can easily get a 1K wheelset but am not really looking to spend that much money. Any suggestions?


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I have Flow with Kings, 36 DT spokes (14g) and Sapim brass nipples. 220 lb on rigid ss with plenty of air time, and no problem with them at all. I think Hope and Hedley hubs are also clyde friendly.

As for the price, Larry from Ghisallo Wheels - Custom Wheels had the best price (under $700 for Flows with SS King hubs) compared to any other websites/wheel builders.

I don't know if Wiggle still sells their Hope wheels for cheap, but they were selling Hope wheels with Flow rims for $350 not too long ago.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

How bigga boy are you?

What bike are these for?

If you are well into clyde territory, and strong/aggressive, I would be most concerned about the hubs and build quality, and then rims and spokes based on those factors.

For clydes that are just into clyde size, Hopes would be OK. But if you're over 250lbs and ride aggressively (and can afford it), I would go with a little burlier hub like DT (w/18pt star ratchet), Chris King or Hadley. If you're over 250lbs, I would also go with brass nipples based on my own experience (JMHO). Stans Flow or the WTB i23 are good rim choices for general trail riding. 

I would need you to define 'strong and burly' as it applies here. It could mean different things to different folks.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you given Velocity Blunt or P35 rims a look? They will definitely give you strong and burly. I'm 210 (down from 235 when I got the wheels) and my Blunt's are holding up well after a few years of aggressive riding. They are 26's though.


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

*Hope pro 2 evo on Stans's Flow, 230 lb rider*

I just built a set of Stan't Flow ex with Hope pro 2 evo front and rear hubs (32 hole) with double butted DT comp spokes and brass nipples.I am 230 and they are more than strong enough. I've noticed very little flex, I'm 100 percent happy with them. I built the set for around 420.00. I got the Hubs from CRC (least expensive place I found) I got the spokes from Cambria Bicycle, and I think I got the hoops from Universal cycles for 40.00 each.There is also a guy on ebay who always has the Flow ex hoops in white or black for under 100.00 for the set.


----------



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am 6'7 and weigh in at 290. My definition of strong and burley is keeping me out of the LBS and on the trail. I am mounting the wheels on a Niner MCR 9 with a rigid carbon fork and XT drive train.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope, Hadley, CK, all proven hubs. 

Flows or I23 your top two choices. 

Mix and match, a good builder will keep you out of the shop.


----------



## asmac (Apr 14, 2012)

I was about 280 and intended on loaded touring so wanted the same. Went with Velocity Psycho 36 hole rims and Deore hubs with double butted spokes. They cost about $350 incl building. The hubs were recommended by touring types as reliable, stronger than XT and a bit heavier.
They are indeed very strong though a bit wide for my 700/40 tires and are really intended to have wider 29er tires.
I'm looking to replace them with 40 hole Dyad rims with White Industries hubs. The psychos will be for sale...


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Rims-
Super Burly=Sun Ringle MTX33 (not tubeless rims)
Burly=WTB Freqency i23 TCS, Stans Flow EX, Pacenti DL31, Velocity Blunt 35

Hubs-
Best $$$=Chris King, Hadley, DT 240
Very good $$=Hope, White Industries, DT 350, American Classic
Bargain $=Shimano M529, M629, M665

Spokes-
Burly=DT Alpine, Wheelsmith DH13, Sapim Strong
Strong=DT Competition, Wheelsmith DB14, Sapim Race

Nipples-
Brass for big riders


----------



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

The consensus seems to be hope or CK hubs. Is there a difference between the two that I should consider? Does riding style preference one over the other? Also considering I want LONG life with little maintenance. Does one mesh better with a particular rim or spokes? 

My current problem has always been spokes. I break them left and right and with that my rim gets wobbly.

Who are some good wheel builders?

Love this place y'all are a encyclopedia of knowledge! Thank you for everything thus far.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Price is a difference with hope vs ck. Ck are damn $$$. 

Find a good wheel builder local or on the net and your spokes will stay tight and wheels true. 

Lacemine29 is great for wheels.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Jphill1301 said:


> The consensus seems to be hope or CK hubs. Is there a difference between the two that I should consider? Does riding style preference one over the other? Also considering I want LONG life with little maintenance. Does one mesh better with a particular rim or spokes?
> 
> My current problem has always been spokes. I break them left and right and with that my rim gets wobbly.
> 
> ...


Kings require a little more maintenance initially but reward you with bullet proof durability and the best freehub drive system in the universe. And the maintenance is easy...but that said the Hope is quite durable too.

Check out this video to see how the King and Hope systems work
How Things Work: The Freehub Body - Dirt

If you are breaking spokes, get the "Burly" models I listed in my first post. For a wheelbuilder you might check out Mikesee at Lace Mine 29
Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

Project Wheel Build: The All Arounder- Final Review

Hub Showdown - Chris King, Hadley, Industry Nine, DT, Stealth, and Hope | RIDING FEELS GOOD

Two good articles that helped me make my decision on my wheelset!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had good success using Mike Curiak at lacemine29.com. He has a page you fill out then he will recommend a build. Just google him, he knows his stuff.

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I chose CK over Hopes for 2 main reasons. Better design, and I could get them for as cheap as a wheelset with Hopes.






I got my wheels from Larry at Ghisallo Wheels - Custom Wheels One of the best prices in the business, and he built me a solid wheel - 220 lb on rigid with a lot of stuff you've seen on failblog.org, and wheels are still true.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bike Whisperer said:


> Rims-
> Super Burly=Sun Ringle MTX33 (not tubeless rims)
> Burly=WTB Freqency i23 TCS, Stans Flow EX, Pacenti DL31, Velocity Blunt 35
> 
> ...


I'm 330 lbs and been riding DT Swiss hubs for a couple years. Awesome durability, extremely easy maintenance. DT Swiss 440 for the ultimate in strength but a little pricey. DT Swiss 350 for a more budget option. I HIGHLY recomend them. Also MTX33 rims, hands down burliest 29er rim you can buy. Only downside is they suck tubeless. Use the Burly option for spokes listed above too.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> I'm 330 lbs and been riding DT Swiss hubs for a couple years. Awesome durability, extremely easy maintenance. DT Swiss 440 for the ultimate in strength but a little pricey. DT Swiss 350 for a more budget option. I HIGHLY recomend them. Also MTX33 rims, hands down burliest 29er rim you can buy. Only downside is they suck tubeless. Use the Burly option for spokes listed above too.


You're right, post adjusted. I also left off American Classic which I'm using without any issues (WTB Laserdisc actually).


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I have been on the same set of Hope Pro 2's for at least 4 years now and another set around 3 years and I have not had to touch them. I also have a set of Hadley's that I have been using for about a year that I am really happy with. The only reason I got the Hadley's was I came into some extra cash if not I would have gotten another set of Hope's. There are nicer hubs than the Hope's out there like the King's and Hadley's but the Hope's are bullet proof and in my opinion are the best value on the market. They are also big boy friendly, I was about 300lbs when I started riding on my first set and like I said no issues at all.


----------



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

Been talking to some wheel builders. One in particular mentioned not to get so caught up in what the wheel is rather than how it's made. This same builder suggested: Hope Pro2 Evos, Halo Freedom 36h rims and DT Swiss 14 g.

Thoughts?


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Jphill1301 said:


> Been talking to some wheel builders. One in particular mentioned not to get so caught up in what the wheel is rather than how it's made. This same builder suggested: Hope Pro2 Evos, Halo Freedom 36h rims and DT Swiss 14 g.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sounds like a solid build. I also went for 36h DT 14g spokes (220 lb on rigid), and no problem so far.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a thread from about a year and a half ago and there's good info in it:

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/wheelset-clyde-711879.html#post8088776

Woody


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like a nice build and should come in at a decent price.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

For easier maintenance, and excellent durability, I would look at the DT Swiss 440 rear hub. The Chris King is excellent and durable with something like 72 points of engagement, but more labor intensive to maintain. Hadley hubs are known for being durable too, but maybe a bit more labor intensive. The star ratchet system on the DT Swiss is incredibly easy and quick to service and the 440 is built for abuse. If you were 220 lbs instead of 290 lbs, I would probably just say go with the Hope rear hub, but I have seen some reports of big strong riders breaking their hub shells. It may not happen to you, but if you can afford to invest in some hubs that will be with you for many, many years and will be durable as well as easy to service, the DT Swiss 440 ticks all those boxes. JMO.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jphill1301 said:


> Been talking to some wheel builders. One in particular mentioned not to get so caught up in what the wheel is rather than how it's made. This same builder suggested: Hope Pro2 Evos, Halo Freedom 36h rims and DT Swiss 14 g.
> 
> Thoughts?


Go with the DT swiss Alpine spokes over the 14G champions. Alpine will be much more durable and will better make a set it and forget it wheel build. Don't know about the Halo's but them look skinny. Go with the wider MTX33 rim, its not much heavier than the Halo. I also agree that you should look at the DT Swiss 440 rear hub although I don't think they make a 36h hub anymore that isn't 150mm with 12mm axle.

I have about 2 years of experience with a DT 440, alpine, MTX33 rear wheel. Trails her are rocky and hard on wheels plus I've been averaging 330 lbs for the life of the wheel. I think I have trued it once since I've had it and it only required a minor adjustment. Crazy burly wheel.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Don't know about the Halo's but them look skinny. Go with the wider MTX33 rim, its not much heavier than the Halo.


Halorims_Rims - Halo FREEDOM DISC 29er - Product Information

Halo's width is 28mm, same as Flow. But, ya, MTX 33 would be a good choice for big boys.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

The only reason to use strait 14g spokes over butted spokes is cost. Butted spokes will actually be more durable and less likely to break from fatigue.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

4nbstd said:


> Halo's width is 28mm, same as Flow. But, ya, MTX 33 would be a good choice for big boys.


One thing to research is if the Halo rim does well tubeless. The MTX33 sucks tubeless, only negative (I don't consider weight a negative  ) Don't get me wrong, the Halo looks strong. As a bigger guy I appreciate wider rims to run wider tires though. Wide rims do good things for most tires.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Ya, I went through a lot of dilemma because of all the factors that affect the wheel differently when I was choosing a new wheel. In the end, I just figured to f*** it and went with Flow.


----------



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

I had no idea deciding which wheelset I would configure would be so difficult! I have explored every route possible. I have, of course, asked all of you, done my own research and called Colorado Cyclist, Excel Boulder, Competitive Cyclist and many custom wheel builders.

The consensus, there is no consensus but there do exist similarities. I want to share what I have in mind and get final opinions. Unfortunatly, I did come across many wheel builders who were very black and white and did not offer much input on why they did or did not like particular components.

If I can ask one more time: What do ya'll think I should do and why?: Again, looking for a bomb proof set up without dropping a lot of money. Also have a hardtail, rigid fork Niner for mostly pavement riding and some lite trail. 

Rims: Velocity Blunt 36hole or Mavic TN 719 36 hole
Hubs: White Industries or Hope
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition (Consensus among all)
Lacing: X 3
Nipples: Brass


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

You know my recomendations but I had one question. Did any of the wheelbuilders you talked to have experience building wheels for guys near 300 lbs? Before you decide, I'd highly recomend talking to Mike Curiak if you haven't. Great wheel builder and has experience with big guys. Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels


----------



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have spoken to him. He liked the MTX 33s but also really recommended the CK or DT hubs which blew up the price of the wheelset.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

The Blunt and the 719 are both good rims I would go with whatever is cheaper probably the Blunt. You can also look at the P35 which is a 35mm wide Blunt I have a set on my HD and I really like them. For Hubs I would go with the Hopes. I do love the White Ind. they were a customer of the company I used to work for and I was in their shop several times. Great attention to quality with them but Hope is the same way and you can get the Hopes cheaper and they have the same POE. With spokes and nipples I always use DT Comp and Brass.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah he has seen some of the Hope hub shells come apart from big guy torture but these seem to be very few and far between. If cost is a major factor, I think you'll be fine on the Hopes. I don't have any experience with the Whites. I think the MTX33 or the P35 is your best bet. The P35 wont be as burly as the MTX but it will work much better tubeless.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Jphill1301 said:


> I have spoken to him. He liked the MTX 33s but also really recommended the CK or DT hubs which blew up the price of the wheelset.


Send Larry an email at Ghisallo Wheels - Custom Wheels

I was looking at Flow with Hopes for around $700-$750 from all the other builders, but he got me Flow with Kings for $680 plus shipping (Flows were on sale though, so if I had gone with Flow EX, it would have been around $750).


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

You can get a set of Pro2 Evos on Flows with Spaim spokes from Wiggle for 397.98. Hard to beat that deal!!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Adim_X said:


> I have had good success using Mike Curiak at lacemine29.com. He has a page you fill out then he will recommend a build. Just google him, he knows his stuff.


^^^This without a doubt. He built me a set of Sun Ringle MTX33 rims laced to Hope Pro2 hubs two years ago and they are still kicking ass. I've been as heavy as 320 on the bike and rolling at 285 right now. Not a single hiccup. Doesn't matter what wheels or hubs you decide on, just make sure MikeSee builds the wheels for you.

After today's ride...still rocking on...


----------

